# For Harry



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I though you would get a kick out seeing the 40mm guide you made in place.

I did need to rework just a little bit to fit in the Triton,,,two small slots 3/16" wide x 1/4" deep.. 

Thanks for the 40mm guide  MATE 
You do nice work 

Bj

====


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Oops, I looked, too.

I assume that first bit is for ball joints?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

You bet and also for making wooden universal joints 

====



Ralph Barker said:


> Oops, I looked, too.
> 
> I assume that first bit is for ball joints?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj my friend, It does my heart good to see those shots, they made it all worth while. What I'm really waiting to see is you designing some templates for a project, using the 40mm guide with say a metric cutter which can be quite large and tell us all how easy it was to calculate the offsets in you head, no need for pencil & paper or fingers & toes!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob,

In the last pic, isn't that a little close? Or are my eyes playing tricks with me? 

Harry,

You've done a wonderful job with that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You have good eyes,,the ID of the guide is right at 1 1/2" and the bit is 1 1/2" OD, it can be use but not as a plunge bit..  tip the router to start it in the stock.


======



Hamlin said:


> Bob,
> 
> In the last pic, isn't that a little close? Or are my eyes playing tricks with me?
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not only glad to see you back Ken, but it's nice to see that your keen eye is as good as ever. Thanks for your comments on the guide.


----------

